# we really want to sell our car 2011 Mercedes-Benz G550 35,000usd



## khalid777 (Mar 19, 2013)

2011 Mercedes-Benz G550 4MATIC Full Option Just Iike new and well maintain low KM and No accident or Engine Problem. Interested pls do contact this 2 emails for more details

my own [email protected]

my wife [email protected]


About This G550 4MATIC

Mileage: 10,517

Body Style: SUV

Exterior Color: Black


VIN: WDCYC3HF3BX189915

Fuel: Gasoline

Engine: 5.5L V8 32V MPFI DOHC

Transmission: 7-Speed Automatic

Drivetrain: 4WD

Doors: 4

Wheelbase: 112


----------

